# Quilting--T-shirt quilt--how much to charge?



## lbg52 (Sep 7, 2013)

How much would you all charge for a Tshirt quilt... with customer providing all fabric and necessities? This is a lady I used to go to church with.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Charge by the hours you worked on it?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

If you charge for the hour she will back out. Set a price and see what she thinks is fair then you both can work on a price together. Is it a remembrance quilt. sometimes that come into factor to.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

It's a pity this wasn't discussed before you made the quilt as some people are quite unrealistic about how long something like that takes to make. Friendships have come unstuck over things like this.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

lbg52 said:


> How much would you all charge for a Tshirt quilt... with customer providing all fabric and necessities? This is a lady I used to go to church with.


I have made 2 of these quilts. One for a granddaughter, as a H.S. graduatopn present, the other for a grandson for a college graduation present. I did think, as I was making them, that if I were to sell such a project, it would be worth *a lot*. But I am not a regular quilter.  In each case my daughter supplied the t shirts, but the backing, batting, thread, etc. came to over $100. Most purchased at sale prices. They were rather large 102'X102" and 90'X96". I would think you labor (and talent and expertise) would be worth at least an additional $100-$150. JMHO

RobbiD


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

there is really no set price when it comes to your work, my daughter just came back from holidays, she went to a shop and they sold a quilt for 1,000 dollars it was priced down to 500 dollars she was so surprised , she hadn't realized how much they are worth, I just went up a few degrees in her eyes lol, she said she will treasure my quilts forever, how sweet is that, pricing also depends on where you live,and how many people sell them good luck let us know how much you get if you want


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Ask her how much she thinks it is worth. Your work is very professional looking. If you haven't made the quilt yet, give her a good price and then decide if it's worth it. I make quillows--small throws that fold into a pillow-- and charge $50 if I can get the fabric on sale. And there is no quilting to it but machine tacking to keep the layers together.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

I paid $50 for a lap throw quilt made out of the material I supplied so I would think a $100 to $150 is a good starting point. I don't know how big they are: twin, full, queen, or king. Each one is larger so more work/time.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I have made many and charged $180.00 for the first two then jumped to $200.00 they supply the materials. 
A lot has to do with where you live. Further south. a friend is charging $300.00.


----------



## Elainekm (Aug 8, 2011)

$15-20 per tee shirt if they provide the backing, interfacing and bat; $25 per tee if you provide the backing. etc.


----------



## HautMoni (Aug 15, 2012)

Local quilting services charge about $100 plus materials just to quilt a quilt. I'd charge double that if you are piecing the quilt and quilting it.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

That would depend on the size of the quilt and whether you quilted in the ditch or overall quilting. Since she supplied all the materials it seems to me that $150 would not be remiss.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

What size is the quilt? How many t-shirts? I wouldn't charge less than $20 per hour and probably more.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I think $100 is very reasonable. Your range of $100-$150 is correct in your relationship with the lady.


----------



## mewfn (Mar 1, 2013)

Below is a pic of one of about 4 t-shirtt quilts that I have made. Be sure to use woven iron-on interfacing on the back of each t-shirt. I cut my logos cry thigh and filled in the 16 1/2" block with colored quilting fabric to complete the 16 1/2" size. That way, the logos do not look like "blocks in rows and columns." If you search on line for someone/companies that make t-shirt quilts, they start at $800 and the logos are all the same size (lots of "empty space" to fill up the block. I would think $200 would be a "deal" for the customer if she provides the shirts, the interfacing, backing and any other materials that you need. I have a long arm Gammill, so quilting it was not problem, but would be quite a job on a regular machine or by hand--price goes up from that base price I mentioned!!!


----------



## Cru (May 18, 2013)

One friend knits scarves for others and then they donate an agreed upon amount to the church or charity of choice. Usually ends up more $$$ than what is mentioned here. A good fund raiser for a special project, such as organ fund.


----------



## R Peri (Aug 23, 2011)

I know a gal that makes them. The customer provides materials an she chargers $100.00 + for the quilts.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Marge St Pete said:


> I have made many and charged $180.00 for the first two then jumped to $200.00 they supply the materials.
> A lot has to do with where you live. Further south. a friend is charging $300.00.


This also is the price my friend and I pretty much stick to. There is quite a cost for the pellon. Ours are a large throw, between, 52x60- 64x80, depending on amount of tees and customers choice of size. Most want flannel on the back for snuggle factor. It is amazing how they each turn out!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

in my neck of the woods they are done for $600.00


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

$150 to $200. Sometimes people don't realize the effort and time that goes into something.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

quiltdaze37 said:


> in my neck of the woods they are done for $600.00


I will be glad to ship!!!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

te =Mont ana Gram ]I will be glad to ship!!![/quote]

that's what we gEt here!!!!!!!2 or 3 hundred for supplies!!!!by the time you buy backing at 80 bucks and batting 50-60 bucks.... smashing fabric you're into at least 2 or 300.00!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Lovely configuration, mewfn.

I would charge $200 for a full sized quilt, if she were providing all the materials. And that's my "friend" price! My boss wants me to make one for her daughter for Christmas and I intend to charge $200. For anyone I don't know, I'd charge $300. It's NOT easy to work with the T shirts, even with interfacing on the back of them. They still stretch.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

I just finished my 21st t shirt quilt. I now charge $400 for the 12 shirts I need to finish the quilt. I started out at $200 but quickly decided it was a lot more work to make one and so worked my way up to the $400. They are such great memory pieces and graduates love them. I've made them for boys and men, too, and they are really impressed with the end results. It usually takes me at least 1 month to make one or longer. There's a lot of steps to completion.


----------

